# Läuft Herr der Ringe Online auf meinem PC?



## perfieden (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

  ich habe vor mit HDRO anzufangen, ich weiß aber nicht ob es auf meinem PC gut laufen wird. Deshalb die Frage. Hier die Daten:

  Pentium 4 mit 3 GHZ Prozessor
  2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
  100 GB Festplatte
  Geforce FX5500 mit 256 MB Speicher
 Win Xp

 Falls HDRO nicht läuft mit dieser Hardware oder es läuft und man will es flüssiger haben, deshalb noch die Frage: Welche Hardware sollte man bei meinem PC als erstes nachrüsten, welche als zweites, und welche zu letzt, etc.

 also so ein Ranking machen z.b (am wichtigsten: arbeitspeicher, am zweitwichtigsten: ...).

 Mfg. und danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Mai 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass es laufen wird.

Nachzurüsten:
1. Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte
2. RAM
3. Festplatte usw.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Mai 2009)

laufen wird es höchstens in den minimalsten Einstellungen, DualCores sind heutzutage wirklich Pflicht. 

Reihenfolge meiner Meinung nach:

CPU
Mainboard
Netzteil
Grafikkarte
Ram
Rest

Zuerst eben eine CPU, da die P4 normal auf Sockel 775 stecken. Da bekommst du recht starke CPUs dafür. Dann ein neues Mainboard, damit auch alles schön passt und die Leistung auch ankommt. Dann ein Netzteil. Durch das neue NT hast du dann genug Reserven um später eine starke Grafikkarte einbauen zu können.

Je nach Budget lässt sich da mehr sagen.


----------



## Dragonxxl (2. Mai 2009)

Stellt sich immer noch die Frage in welcher Auflösung / und welchem Detail Level du spielen möchtest ???

ich denke danach solltest du dich richten beim aufrüsten...

aber wie schon geschrieben DUAL Core ist wohl schon Standart,, und ne modernere GraKa.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Meine Schwester spielt derzeit Herr der Ringe. Der Prozzi ist vergleichbar mit deinem, also auch nur Singlecore und von der Leistung vielleicht geringfügig schneller. Desweiteren hat sie 2 GB Ram, aber dennoch eine Grafikkarte, die der deinen weit überlegen ist. Eine 7900 GTX, um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen. Das Spiel läuft sehr gut, wenn auch nicht mit höchsten Grafikeinstellungen. Dennoch kann man sie hoch genug stellen, so das es immer noch sehr gut aussieht.

Also, laufen wird es wohl auf jedenfall. Wenn du in Grafik investierst, dann sollte es auch mit brauchbaren Qualitätseinstellungen gehen.

Ranking:

- Graka
- CPU
- Ram

in Bezug auf Herr der Ringe macht das am meisten Sinn. Würdes du die CPU welchseln wollen, hättest du aber sowieso ein Problem, weil dann musst du halt bei weitem mehr wechseln, weil das Ding zu veraltet ist. Außer einer anderen AGP-Graka ist da nicht viel mit aufrüsten, der Rest würde einen derartigen Rattenschwanz hinter sich herziehen, daß eine Neuanschaffung eh sinnvoller wäre.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

so in etwa meinte ich das Klos (in Bezug auf eine Neuanschaffung). Nach und nach alle Teile austauschen, und da würde ich mich an meine Reihenfolge halten. 

Die GeForce 5500FX gab es meines Wissens nur als PCI und AGP-Version, nicht aber als PCIe. Daher bringt eine neue Grafikkarte auf längere Zeit gesehen auf seinem Board garnichts, ein Pentium Dualcore könnte aber wegen S.775 drauf gehen, wenn auch sicher keine C2D/C2Q.

Ansonsten könnte man einen Smithfield D805 draufstecken, dazu noch eine kleine AGP-Karte, zB die HD3850.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Könnte man so machen. Aber wenn ich mit der CPU anfange, dann würde ich es auch gleich richtig machen. Wenn ich eh schon dabei bin, dann so, daß es Hand und Fuß hat. Deswegen würde da das meiste rausfliegen.

Ansonsten nach ner billigen AGP-Karte schauen, vielleicht bei Ebay. Wenn er da eine 7800 GTX oder so dazu ersteigert, dann sollte das ganze wie gesagt in brauchbaren Einstellungen laufen. Ich habe meine 7800 GTX damals für 50 Euro versteigert, ich denke, daß da bei Ebay inzwischen für 30 Euro was zu haben sein wird. 

Alternativ käme für mich aber dann wirklich nur eine Komplettsanierung in Frage. Mit nem Pentium Dual kauft man im Endeffekt dann auch wieder was altes, ineffizientes und Core2Duo wird wahrscheinlich auch nach Biosupdate nicht möglich sein. Da müsste man halt mal schauen. Netzteil und Festplatte taugen warhscheinlich auch nicht viel, für ein neues System.

Also entweder noch etwas überbrücken, mit ner billigen Graka von Ebay, oder das ganze dann von Grund auf neu machen, aber dann so, daß es Sinn macht.
Sofern es nur für Herr der Ringe sein soll, würde wie gesagt die Graka allein reichen, um zu einen befriedigenden Ergebnis zu kommen.

Eine Investition in die Zukunft kann es freilich nicht sein, da muss ich Asoriel recht geben.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mein PC nur für HDRO aufrüsten, dass es gut läuft.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> [...]
> Alternativ käme für mich aber dann wirklich nur eine Komplettsanierung in Frage. Mit nem Pentium Dual kauft man im Endeffekt dann auch wieder was altes, ineffizientes[...]



Jein.

Die Pentium Dual Core sind vollwertige C2D bis auf den gekürzten Cache. Die Conroes (bis E2220) sind gekürzte Allendales (E4xxx), die Wolfdale2m (bis E5400) sind kleine Wolfdales (E7xxx).

Wie Klos schon sagte, eine 7800GTX dürfte auf eBay einigermaßen günstig zu bekommen sein und dann sollte die Kiste flott sein für HDRO.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Die Pentium Dual Core sind vollwertige C2D bis auf den gekürzten Cache. Die Conroes (bis E2220) sind gekürzte Allendales (E4xxx), die Wolfdale2m (bis E5400) sind kleine Wolfdales (E7xxx).



Dachte jetzt eher an die Pentium 4 Dual mit Netburst-Architektur. Die, welche du meintest haben ja bereits die Core-Architektur. In soweit wäre wieder die Frage, bist du sicher, daß die auf uralten 775er Boards ohne Probleme laufen?


----------



## Martok (3. Mai 2009)

laufen tut ' es kumpel von mir hatte ähnlich schlechten pc, sogar glaube ich nur 2,8ghz aber schön ist das nicht.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

Die 7800 GTX gibt es bei Ebay kaum, gibt es ähnliche GraKa?


----------



## Wagga (3. Mai 2009)

Oder ne X160 oder wars ne X1600?
Die 3850 oder die 3650 von ATI als AGPversion.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi.../?baseId=250548
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...2/?baseId=84294
Nimm die 3650, die ist günstiger.
Nochmals 20 € günstiger, fast:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...+AGP&l3=ATI
Würde aber die 3650 nehmen.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke auch das man bei mir zu erst die Grafikkarte nachrüsten sollte, danach den Prozessor (mehr oder weniger Zeitgleich) mit einem neuen Motherboard. Arbeitsspeicher kommt da erst am Ende. Noch mal kurz:

1. Grafikkarte
2. Prozessor (+ Motherboard)
3. Arbeitsspeicher

Ok hätten wird das geklärt.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch folgendes Problem: Ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, da ich denke, dass ich damit am meisten Leistung in mein PC für HDRO einbringen kann. Nur leider passen in mein PC nur PCI- und AGP-Karten rein. Ich möchte auch nicht sehr viel Geld extra ausgeben. Also maximal 100 Euro ...

Welche Grafikkarten kommen da für mich in Frage?


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich wüde für eine AGP-Karte wirklich nicht viel ausgeben, weil du die, solltest du mal ein neues Board und Prozzi kaufen, eh wieder rausschmeißen kannst.
Warte mal, ich schau mal kurz was Ebay-mäßig so los ist.

Edit: jetzt hätte ich fast ne PCI-Express genommen Ich schau mal noch kurz weiter

mmh...ne...ebay ist leider gerade nicht viel da. Also, wenn neu, dann würde ich sowas wie die ATI3850 nehmen. Die billigeste wäre die hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a305727.html


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

edit: Klos war schneller

Falsch, da hast du einen Denkfehler.

Wenn du jetzt eine AGP-Karte kaufst, investierst du wieder in Antiquitäten. Neue Boards (wenn also CPU+Board+Ram kommt) unterstützen dies nicht.

Die stärkste AGP-Karte am Markt dürfte wohl die HD3850 sein, die sollte für ca. 100&#8364; zu haben sein.

Klick
(Bei HWV würde ich aber die 2&#8364; mehr von der Sapphire zur Powercolor bezahlen. Sapphire => furchtbare Lüfter)


Eine Alternative wäre ein Zwitterboard. Das hab ich bei meinem alten PC auch gemacht. Das sind Boards von ASRock, die 775er-CPUs bis zu den E7xxx/Q6700 unterstützen. Außerdem kannst du sowohl AGP als auch PCIe und DDR1 und auch DDR2 verbauen. Das Beste: Das Board bekommst du für unter 60&#8364;.
Problem an der Sache: Zum übertakten oder für großartig Leistung mit dicken Grafikkarten/CPUs taugt das Board nicht, zum Umrüsten wie in deinem Fall aber durchaus tauglich.

Mein Vorschlag: Kauf dir eine HD3850 AGP. Wenn du dann Geld hast, kannst du dir das ASRock 4Core Dual SATA II kaufen, dazu einen günstigen DualCore wie etwa einen E5200. 

Vorteile:
-du kannst deine neu gekaufte Grafikkarte behalten
-zur Not kannst du eine alte CPU draufstecken
-du kannst ebenfalls deinen alten DDR1 behalten und später ggf. nachrüsten

Somit hättest du für 220&#8364; eine neue CPU, Board und Grafikkarte.

Dazu sei allerdings gesagt: Eine PCIe-Karte für 100&#8364; hat deutlich (!) mehr Leistung, als eine AGP-Karte für den Preis. Da wäre es eine Überlegung wert, nicht gleich die 3 Komponenten zu erneuern, am besten noch DDR2. Wenn du da ein einigermaßen anständiges Board nimmst, bist du mit 260&#8364; dabei und bekommst CPU, Mainboard, Ram und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Also, ich weiß auch nicht. Bei Ebay findet sich nichts, alte AGP gehen immer noch überaschend teuer weg. Eine vernünftige AGP-Karte kommt auf ca. 90-110 Euro.

Vielleicht solltest du einfach austauschen. Habe gerade mal nen Warenkorb bei Hoh.de zusammengestellt:

A-Data 2048MB KIT Vitesta G PC2-6400U DDR2-800 CL5
Art.Nr.:148556     
---------------------------------------
Powercolor 4670 PCS 512MB GDDR3 PCIe 2.0
Art.Nr.:146576   
---------------------------------------
ASRock A780GM-LE, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)
Art.Nr.:146340     
---------------------------------------
AMD Athlon X2 7750+ AM2 2x2.70GHz Box Black Edit.
Art.Nr.:145255    


Gesamtpreis: 202,20 &#8364;

Jetzt hättest du nochmals 100 Euro draufbezahlt und hast aber auch wieder nen vernünftigen Prozzi, der mit Sicherheit für Herr der Ringe dicke reicht, eine vernünftige Graka und aktuelles Board. So würde Herr der Ringe auf jedenfall Spass machen.

Meinst du nicht doch, daß dieser Weg in deinem Fall vielleicht der bessere wäre.

Was noch dazu zu sagen wäre, evtl. macht dein Netzteil hier Schwierigkeiten. Würde heißen, du musst nochmals 50 Euro draufbezahlen.
Denn deines hat bestimmt keine Stromversorgung für eine PCI-Express Karte und außerdem hast du bestimmt auch noch keinen 24 poligen ATX-Stecker, sondern nur 20. Die 4 Pole kamen erst mit PCI-Express, denn genau diesen Slot versorgen die mit Strom

Jetzt könnte man es mit Adaptern versuchen, aber ob generell die Leistung reicht, da habe ich so meine Bedenken. Aber das kann man sich ja noch genauer anschauen, falls du dich doch dazu entschließt, etwas mehr zu investieren. 

Das musst du schließlich am Ende ja selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

Das wäre auch definitv eine bessere (und sogar billigere) Variante als die, die ich vorgeschlagen hab. Mit AMD kommt man schlichtweg günstiger weg.

Eventuell wäre noch ein "Upgrade" zur HD4830/HD4770 eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe schon mal von Motherboards gehört, die sind schon voll bestückt, also mit Prozessor, Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher. Kennt ihr sowas? Ist das vielleicht das beste?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

nein, die kannst du vergessen. Sind normal allesammt Schrott und nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

und die Aufrüst PCs? 
Z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/Aufruest-PC-AMD64-X2-44...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2009)

Naja, das sind eben Bundles. Da hast dann alles auf einmal, aber das kannst auch alles einzeln bzw, was besseres  (vermutlich billiger, je nach Angebot) kaufen.
Aber das hängt vom Angebot ab, wenn du ein bestimmtes im Auge hast kannst ja mal posten.

Edit : Dieser Aufrüst PC ist ja im Prinzip ein Bundle. Aber den kannst absolut vergessen, die CPU ist ja schon ne lahme Gurke, aber bei der Grafikkarte hörts dann auf ....

Wenn, dann nimm die Zusammenstellung von Klos, die ist für den Preis echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (3. Mai 2009)

Total veraltet, nur 2x SATA standart ist mind. 4.
Veraltete CPU, veraltete Graka.
Nur 5.1 Sound, das muss mind. 7.1 sein.
Nimm lieber den StickyPC.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Nach diesen Bundles habe ich auch schon geschaut, aber das ist alles zu teuer. Nehmen wir mal deinen Link als Beispiel. Da hast du für ca. 120 Euro eine veraltete CPU, die nicht annährend die Leistung der CPU hat, welche ich im Warenkorb habe. Du hast keine Grafikkarte dabei! Diese 8100 Onboard kannst du vergessen. Da kannst du auch genauso gut mit deiner jetzigen zocken, daß macht keinen Unterschied. Du müsstest also auch ne Grafikkarte dazu kaufen, die dann nochmals je nach Wahl ca. 60-90 Euro kostet.

Dann bist du also schon ungefähr bei den 200 Euronen meines Warenkorbs und hast aber das bei weitem schlechtere Paket. 

Also, entweder würde ich etwas nehmen, daß in etwa meinen Warenkorb entspricht, vielleicht bei der Graka noch auf 4830 upgraden, wie Asoriel sagte und das von mir angesprochene Netzteil dazu, welches dir sehr wahrscheinlich dann auch nicht erspart bleibt. Dann bist du je nach Grafikkarte mit 250-300 Euro dabei und hast dann was vernünftiges.

Oder halt doch nur die AGP-Karte in Form einer neuen ATI3850 für ca. 90, die du beim nächsten Aufrüsten aber wieder in die Tonne kloppen kannst, oder alternativ bei Ebay auf die Lauer legen und hoffen, daß demnächst mal eine 7900 GTX oder derartiges billig abfällt. Wobei ich heute echt überascht war, wie teuer die alten AGP-Karten dort noch weggehen.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich habe aber immer irgendwie etwas Angst alles einzeln zu kaufen, da ist mir ein Aufrüst-PC (natürlich ein besserer als das Beispiel) lieber ...


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

warum? Wo sind da deine Sorgen?

Wenn du einzeln kaufst, hast du 100% weniger Probleme, außerdem taugen die Teile was im Vergleich zu dem eBay-Mist.


----------



## perfieden (3. Mai 2009)

Meistens sind die teile im Paket a) billiger und b) wenigstens ansatzweise getestet.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

2x falsch

Wenn du sie einzeln kaufst (mit der gebotenen Leistung) bist du billiger dran. Und getestet werden sie Sachen sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Wagga (3. Mai 2009)

Das bietet z.B. Pearl an, aber die kannste vergessen.
Sind wohl für Backuprechner oder Officerechner gedacht, fürs Gaming ungeeignet.
Für die o.g. Gebiete aber ne Überlegung wert.
https://www.pearl.de/c-1352.shtml
Fürs Gaming aber ungeeignet, wirst damit keine Freude haben.


----------



## perfieden (4. Mai 2009)

Wie findet ihr diese Komplett-PCs:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GAMER-PC-COMPUTER-Intel...93%3A1|294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.de/Komplett-PC-Intel-Quad-...93%3A1|294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamer-PC-Intel-Core2Qua...93%3A1|294%3A50

habe eigentlich alle folgende Gemeinsamkeiten:

- 4 Kern Prozessor (Quad Core) -> von Intel
- 1 GB Grafikkarte -> von Nvidia Geforce
- 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
- mindestens 500 GB Festplatten Speicher


Eure Meinung?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

Schlecht schlecht und schlecht.

Die haben CPUs eingebaut, welche NICHT für Gaming geeigent sind, Mainboard+Netzteil sind schrott. Am schlimmsten sind aber die Grafikkarte. Bei dir haben wir das beste Beispiel. Du kennst dich ein klein wenig mit PCs aus, und weißt, dass 1GB VRam ordentlich ist. Falsch! Nicht bei solchen Karten. 2 PCs haben eine 9500GT, welche eine starke Office-Karte ist, sicherlich aber nix für Gaming. Die 7100 Onboard vom anderen...dazu sag ich mal nix, die ist furchtbar.

Das ist alles Augenwischerei. Große Zahlen um unwissende Kunden zu locken, im PC steckt aber nur Müll. 

Bitte, tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und kauf nicht solchen Mist, du wirst es schon beim ersten anschalten bereuen.


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2009)

Alles nix zum Spielen. Muellige Grafikkarten (bei zweien eine 9500 und beim anderen gar ein Onboard-Chip) und lahme Quadcores (4x2,33GHz). Dann lieber den 450€-PC ausm Sticky...


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

die Prozzis gehen, aber bei allen Drei wird ganz massiv an der Grafikkarte gespart. Die sind entweder nur unterste Mittelklasse oder viel zu alt (zum Teil onBoard).

Ich würde sowieso nicht bei eBay kaufen. geh einfach zu einem seriösen Händler, nimm 100€ mehr in die Hand und lass dir einen viel besseren Spiele PC zusammen zimmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

oder selbst zusammenstellen und online kaufen


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2009)

In allen Fällen taugt die Graka rein garnichts. Bitte nicht vom Ram blenden lassen. 1024 MB für eine 9500 GT sind völliger Bullshit. In Applikationen, die mehr als 512 MB brauchen, also wenige moderne Spiele, da klappt dir die 9500 GT sowieso zusammen. Das ist reine Bauernfängerei und soetwas als Gamer-PC zu bewerben eine pure Frechheit. Eine 9500 GT taugt rein garnichts.

Davon abgesehen bringt dir ein schneller Dualcore für Spiele mehr, als ein 8200er Quad mit eher dürftiger Taktung. Ich bin zwar nicht sicher, aber ich denke, daß der Quellcode von Herr der Ringe nicht auf multithreading ausgelegt ist. Dual ja, aber mit Quad wird das Spiel wohl eher nicht skalieren.

Also, entweder einen schnellen Quad, dann wirds aber teuer, oder einen schnellen Dualcore.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2009)

1: Ziemlich schwach Quad und eine 9500 GT, keine Gamingkarte
2: GeForce 7100? Vergiss es
3: Wieder kein besonders starker Quad und eine 9500 GT

VRAM bedeutet nichts, eine 9500 GT mit 1024MB VRAM ist trotzdem um Welten schlechter als eine GTX260, obwohl die "nur" 896 MB VRAM hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bauernfängerei



nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## perfieden (4. Mai 2009)

Gut gut ihr habt mich überzeugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich möchte mir eigentlich nicht die Hardware einzeln kaufen. Ich möchte mir da lieber gleich ein neuen PC kaufen.
Könnt ihr mir mal paar gute Gamer-PCs empfehlen. Bedingung: Ich möchte maximal 500 Euro ausgeben. Am besten wäre wenn es so um die 400 Euro ist.
Ich danke euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2009)

Ist es nicht eigentlich schon Betrug zu behaupten die Rechner wären für Gaming ?
Besonders bei dem mit der Onboardgrafik, ich bezweifle dass es legal ist das als Gamingsystem zu verkaufen.

Edit: Warum willst du die Hardeware nicht einzeln kaufen? Alternate, Hardewareversand etc. bieten auch Zusammenbau gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis an, wenn das das Problem ist. Denn bei Fertig-PCs zahlt man entweder meistens drauf oder bekommt schlechtere Komponenten.


----------



## perfieden (4. Mai 2009)

Ich befürchte das dann irgendetwas nicht passt ...


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eigentlich schon Betrug zu behaupten die Rechner wären für Gaming ?
> Besonders bei dem mit der Onboardgrafik, ich bezweifle dass es legal ist das als Gamingsystem zu verkaufen.



Ich denke mal der Begriff "GamingPC" ist nicht geschützt.

Ich könnte genauso gut nen uralten IBM als Gaming PC verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

das passt 100%, da kannst du uns vertrauen. Außerdem bauen die es dir auf Wunsch für 20€ zusammen.

Für knappe 500€ einen Fertigrechner, der auch nur ein Fünkchen was mit Gaming zu tun hat, gibts nicht.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Begriff "GamingPC" ist nicht geschützt.
> 
> Ich könnte genauso gut nen uralten IBM als Gaming PC verkaufen
> 
> ...


Ok, der Begriff vielleicht nicht,
Aber es wird ja auch wörtwörtlich behauptet dass die für Gaming geeignet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, der Begriff vielleicht nicht,
> Aber es wird ja auch wörtwörtlich behauptet dass die für Gaming geeignet sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, es wird ja nur von aktuellem 3D-gaming geredet. Wir verbinden als Spieler sofort Far Cry 2, Crysis oder GTA 4. 
Aber The Book of unwritten Tales fällt mit seinen ungleich geringeren Performancehunger auch darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist 3D und aktuell, da gerade erschienen.


----------



## perfieden (4. Mai 2009)

Ok ok. Also dann muss ich mich nochmal neu sortieren. Ich schreib euch jetzt einfach mal die kompletten Daten meines PCs und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dann erstmal sagen ob ich a) den PC neu aufrüsten muss oder lieber b) den PC komplett weg und ein neuen zusammenstellen. Für die jeweilige Variante die ihr euch entscheidet bitte dann genau schreiben was ich machen soll und was ich kaufen soll. Mein Budget: 400 - 500 Euro.


*
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------*

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405/de
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Berichtsart                                       Berichts-Assistent
    Computer                                          PC
    Ersteller                                         
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
    Datum                                             2009-05-04
    Zeit                                              16:55


--------[ Übersicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 3
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computername                                      PC
      Benutzername                                      

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
      Motherboard Name                                  Gigabyte GA-8I848PM  (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Intel Breeds Hill i848P
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   2048 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      BIOS Typ                                          Award Modular (12/31/04)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500  (256 M
      3D-Beschleuniger                                  nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
      Monitor                                           Fujitsu Siemens ScaleoView T17-1  [17" LCD]  (YEED082182)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel® 82801EB Ultra ATA-Speichercontroller - 24DB
      Floppy-Laufwerk                                   Diskettenlaufwerk
      Festplatte                                        SAMSUNG SP1614N  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD1600BB-55GUA0  (149 GB, IDE)
      Festplatte                                        Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic STORAGE DEVICE USB Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B  (16x/52x DVD-ROM)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4160B
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         150000 MB (125000 MB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus

    Netzwerk:
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8139-Familie-PCI-Fast Ethernet-NIC


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

perfieden, Respekt!

Das Ding ist schon fast antik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube nicht, dass da aufrüsten noch hilft.

AGP, DDR1...alles vollkommen veraltet.


----------



## perfieden (4. Mai 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich machen?
Komplett neuen PC kaufen oder wie oder was ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2009)

Schau mal in den PC-Zusammenstellungs-Sticky, da findest sicher was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kannst dann wenn du sie bei HWV/Alternate etc. bestellst auch zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab dir mal was zusammengestellt. Bin auf 510&#8364; inklusive Zusammenbau gekommen, damit hast du aber schon fast eine Performance-Bombe.

3Ghz Dualcore
HD4870, recht starke Grafikkarte, vergleichbar mit der GTX260
4GB GEiL Ram mit anständigen Latenzen
OCZ StealthXStream 500W Netzteil, welches genug Power liefert
DVD Brenner dabei
400GB Festplatte

Damit hast du eine Weile ausgesorgt. Gespart wurde am Mainboard und Gehäuse. Für den normalen User wie dich ist das mit dem Mainboard aber vollkommen uninteressant, da du höchstwahrscheinlich ein kein SLI/CF bzw. extremes OC in Betracht ziehst. Daher erste Sahne zu dem Preis.

Hier dein PC: Klick

Den kannst du direkt so bestellen, die Teile passen auch zu 100% zusammen ;-) Der kommt dann in einigen Tagen fertig zusammengebaut zu dir nach Hause. Wenn du dich selbst an den Zusammenbau wagst, kannst du dir die 20&#8364; sparen.

Sparen könntest du bei der Grafikkarte noch ~80&#8364;, wenn du statt der HD4870 die HD4830 verwendest. Beide Karten eignen sich zum Spielen, die HD4870 ist Oberklasse und reicht für wirklich alles auf max. Details, die HD4830 ist Mittelklasse und wird spätestens in einem halben Jahr an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Trotzdem hat sie für aktuelle Titel, selbst Crysis und GTA IV, noch genügend Power, zumindest bei humanen Auflösungen.

Ansonsten nochmal ~10&#8364; wenn dir eine kleinere Festplatte genügt. An Mainboard, CPU, Ram, Netzteil würde ich nicht weiter sparen. Das sind alles top Produkte zum Budget-Preis, da sie schlichtweg nichtmehr die neuste Technik haben, aber immer noch grundsolide sind und einiges hermachen.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2009)

Wurde den Kuma 7750 X2 nehmen. Der kostet nur 55 Euro und ist im Prinzip genauso schnell. Bei den Performance-Tests lag mal der Kuma wenige Prozent vorn und mal der 6000er.
Unterm Strich gewann der 6000er mit ein paar Prozent Vorsprung. Völlig irrelevant. Und von der Grafikkarte wäre für ihn wohl eine 4830 angebracht, wenn er wirklich nur Herr der Ringe spielen will. Wobei der Rechner auch in dieser Konfiguration gewiss auch für andere Spiele reichen würde.

Aber mir scheint so, daß sparen im Vordergrund steht, beim TE, was ja auch in Ordnung ist. Mit der 4830 und dem Kuma wäre das Ding dann in etwa die erwünschte 100 Euro billiger, also etwas um die 400.
Für Herr der Ringe reicht das dicke und auch andere anspruchsvolle Spiele sind da durchaus drin.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, das wär natürlich eine Option. Die HD4830 hatte ich ja schon erwähnt, auf den Kuma wäre ich nicht gekommen. Irgendwie denk ich nie an die, die Dualcores bei AMD gehen für mich nur bis zum 6400+, an die anderen denk ich nie. (nicht mit Absicht...ich denk einfach nicht dran


----------



## minimitmit (5. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> perfieden, Respekt!
> 
> Das Ding ist schon fast antik
> 
> ...



Meiner ist antiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht mehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

